# Axle and wheels for drywall master 10" flat box?



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Checked online for axle and wheels for the 10" flatbox. Only place I found was all-wall. Over $100 . Anyone with a spare axle or know where to find one a bit cheaper? Could I switch the 12" axle and put it on the 10" box then switch back when needed until I find one?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Try this place, ask for Brian , from taping department

http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontario/London/Winroc-A-Division-Of-Superior-Plus-LP/6261631.html

He has all types of used parts and new. he repairs stuff, so he has all types of used zooks, boxes, etc in his repair shop.

You can even say 2 buck from drywall talk said to call:yes:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Try this place, ask for Brian , from taping department
> 
> http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontario/London/Winroc-A-Division-Of-Superior-Plus-LP/6261631.html
> 
> ...


Sweet dude. Thanks!


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Checked online for axle and wheels for the 10" flatbox. Only place I found was all-wall. Over $100 . Anyone with a spare axle or know where to find one a bit cheaper? Could I switch the 12" axle and put it on the 10" box then switch back when needed until I find one?


contact me for a new one @ the best price anywhere....
Hope I'm not gonna get in trouble for helping a brutha out. :whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Just realized that my boxes are stamped made in Canada. Are drywall master boxes made in Canada or do I have something else. Maybe old Columbia or can am?


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Just realized that my boxes are stamped made in Canada. Are drywall master boxes made in Canada or do I have something else. Maybe old Columbia or can am?


Drywall Master is made in Chicago, Illinois USA...at least they are now


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info man. I ordered a TT axle and wheel kit with a few other things from wall tools the other day. Wish I knew what I have here but I think the TT will work. Might have to mod the axle a bit but not sure. I'm guessing my boxes are older columbia because the pump that came with them was a Columbia also. They have a number on the side and will post later also made in Canada . I know columbia and can-am are made in Canada but not sure what else .


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> Thanks for the info man. I ordered a TT axle and wheel kit with a few other things from wall tools the other day. Wish I knew what I have here but I think the TT will work. Might have to mod the axle a bit but not sure. I'm guessing my boxes are older columbia because the pump that came with them was a Columbia also. They have a number on the side and will post later also made in Canada . I know columbia and can-am are made in Canada but not sure what else .


if they say made in Canada then they are Columbia and that is the older set if I am right, get an official stamp from Aaron (Mr, Columbia) just be carefull you don`t step on his cape, he is the Superhero of drywall tool repair


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> if they say made in Canada then they are Columbia and that is the older set if I am right, get an official stamp from Aaron (Mr, Columbia) just be carefull you don`t step on his cape, he is the Superhero of drywall tool repair


Well. I looked at the Columbia axle but it isn't tapered like the older ones and didn't think it would pivot properly so went with the taper TT one. I will sand the yellow off of it tho! I did forget to get new wheels for the other axle . I'm thinking they will leave ridges. I'm sure I could find something at the hardware store to make a couple new ones. Thanks for the info


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> Just realized that my boxes are stamped made in Canada. Are drywall master boxes made in Canada or do I have something else. Maybe old Columbia or can am?


Yeesh looks like ya need some Columbia Tires also, where did you get those tires Apla-Tech


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> Well. I looked at the Columbia axle but it isn't tapered like the older ones and didn't think it would pivot properly so went with the taper TT one. I will sand the yellow off of it tho! I did forget to get new wheels for the other axle . I'm thinking they will leave ridges. I'm sure I could find something at the hardware store to make a couple new ones. Thanks for the info


Columbia has older tool parts and the newer line of parts...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> Well. I looked at the Columbia axle but it isn't tapered like the older ones and didn't think it would pivot properly so went with the taper TT one. I will sand the yellow off of it tho! I did forget to get new wheels for the other axle . I'm thinking they will leave ridges. I'm sure I could find something at the hardware store to make a couple new ones. Thanks for the info


Your box did not get Jacked did it:jester:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Your box did not get Jacked did it:jester:


Straight up plastic wheels. Might take a file and put a groove in them then pop on a rubber o ring. That should work


----------

